# Baby's head below cervix so sweep not possible - now 6 days overdue



## cocochanel1

Hi, I'm hoping you will be able to advise me. I am 41 weeks pregnant following natural IUI. I saw my midwife again this morning and she attempted a sweep but could not reach the cervix because baby's head is below the cervix. 

It was not possible because baby's head is somehow in a 'pocket' (?) below the cervix. ie. not pressing on the cervix and therefore probably not kick starting labour?? Midwife also thinks she has moved back to back. She could feel the baby's head through the vaginal wall but could get beyond it to reach my cervix. 

She is trying again in the morning.

Is the position of baby why labour is not commencing? Baby has been 3/5 engaged for 5  weeks. Does the head need to be ON the cervix for labour to commence?

I've tried cranial osteopathy, acupuncture, walking, curry, reflexology all to no avail. I am booked for induction on the 12th if all else fails.

Hope you can help. Thanks, Coco


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm not sure what she means by below the cervix, as you can't get below it, only as the baby is being born? She may mean below the spines of your pelvis, which are markers that we use to assess where the head is. I think the head must be very low, and the opening of your cervix must be far back. This can make it difficult to do a sweep, as the head is definitely on your cervix, but you can't reach onside the cervix to sweep round the membranes. It's good that it's so low, keep mobilising and it may just get things going for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks for such a fast reply Emilycaitlin. The midwife said that she can feel the head through the vaginal wall and that the head is very low because she couldn't feel any of it above but that she couldn't get around the head to get to the cervix? Does this mean that somehow my uterus is stretching down and allowing baby's head to be below the cervix?

The head has been low for weeks so I cannot understand why nothing is happening and am starting to worry that the labour may be difficult. 

I was induced (waters broken) with my first child at 5 days over because I had a small bleed, subsequent labour was just 4 hours. 

I have been trying to walk but it is uncomfortable. I sit on a birthing ball whenever possible so am not sure what else to do!

Thanks, Coco xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, 

It's hard to describe without being able to show you, but if you can imagine putting your arm up your sleeve, holding the material of the cuff in the palm of your hand and fingers,(that would be your os, the opening of the cervix), and pushing your fist down into the rest of the material, (that would be the head pushing into your cervix). If you were to put your arm into a tube, it would be difficult to feel up the tube past your fist, to the bunched up material, which is what's happening with you (that all probably sounded a load of nonsense and I've probably really confused you!!) 
It doesn't mean that there is a problem because you haven't gone into labour when the head is down, people can go into labour when the heads really high, your body just decides to labour when it's ready, but with the head so low it should be a bit quicker. I can imagine that walking isn't easy, but if the ball is comfier for you and you are happy with it, that will help to open up your pelvis.

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

